# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Е.М. Мадана Мохан дас

## Kasturika d.d.

_Мадана-Мохан прабху, ученик ЕС Мукунда Госвами:_

Те из вас, у кого есть дети, знаете, что на каком-то этапе роста детей соглашаетесь вы с тем счастьем, которое они сами для себя определили, или нет, это уже неважно. Они уже идут этими дорогами. Единственное, что вы можете делать для них - оставаться их друзьями.

У меня есть друзья, замечательная вайшнавская семья в Австралии, Кришна-киртана прабху и матаджи Малини. У них четыре сына-погодки, которые родились в вайшнавской семье. С детства они вегетарианцы, играют на мриданге, знают шлоки, ходили в гурукулу, а не куда-нибудь.

Потом на каком-то этапе жизни каждый из них стал испытывать мир на прочность. Они хотели посмотреть, а что там, есть ли жизнь за пределами Сознания Кришны. Потому что никто никогда не может лишить человека права выбора.

По-настоящему заботливый родитель, духовный учитель или наставник заботливо подталкивает человека, прививает ему способность самостоятельно принимать правильные решения. На каком-то этапе они должны быть готовы дать человеку больше свободы, чем он даже готов принять сейчас, потому что рано или поздно он начнет требовать ее. Тогда будет уже поздно давать, он уже требует ее.

Эти сыновья начали заниматься различными вещами, которыми занимаются современные молодые люди. Там было всё, не буду перечислять весь список. Но позже каждый из них вернулся обратно в семью уже осознанным вайшнавом. Как один из гурукулят сказал: " Вы не понимаете, я не могу просто родиться в ИСККОНе, я должен прийти в ИСККОН, также как вы это сделали".
Я спросил родителей, в чем секрет вашего успеха в воспитании детей. Они сказали очень две простые вещи: " Мы всегда готовили нашим сыновьям очень-очень вкусный прасад, который они бы никогда не забыли, и его было очень много ". Мало приготовить вкусно, надо приготовить еще и много. Вкусно и мало готовить - это насилие,такое же насилие как невкусно и много готовить.

"Второй секрет заключался в том, что мы всегда проводили с ними время, мы всегда оставались рядом с ними. Мы никогда не отдавали их в этот омут виртуальной реальности". Очень удобная вещь, чтобы ребенка как-нибудь отвлечь, подсунуть ему планшет, телевизор, стрелялку какую-нибудь, чтобы он был там, а мы могли бы заниматься важными делами. Они никогда не делали этого, всегда разговаривали с ними, оставались их лучшими друзьями.

Эти юноши вернулись обратно, сравнив то, что они получили там, все те вещи, которые мы называем так называемым счастьем, с тем, что они имеют здесь со своими родителями, со всем тем образом жизни, который имеют родители.

Но родители в силу своей скромности не назвали третий секрет - они совершенный пример кротости, смирения, мягкости к другим, твердости и требовательности к себе.

Мадана-Мохан прабху
СПб 01.06.14

----------


## Игорь123

Интересно. А какой реально процент детей ( в ИСККОН) следуют по стопам родителей после взросления ?

 Мне кажется ,что это показатель. В любой культуре ,в которой нет преемственности поколений - нет будущего. Она не приживется ,так как не практична.
 Это мое субъективное мнение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ЕМ Мадана Мохан дас:
 О святом Имени, предании и беспомощности, о Параматме, сахаджии и пракрита сахаджиях. 
О проповеди другим, поклонении Полубогам (с примерами из жизни Шрилы Прабхупады).
О роли духовного учителя.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прекрасные, очень полезные Вопросы и Ответы, 27 октября 2018 года.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Важные и интересные Вопросы - Ответы от 9.12.18




Описание вопросов вебинара: https://vk.com/wall-22829957_2265

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://m.vk.com/@madana_mohan-ob-os...r_id=-22829957
*Об оскорблении религиозных чувств: хула или невежество?*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

о падении души от 5 января 2019 г. с тегами к ответам на следующие вопросы:

(47:00) Откуда в духовном мире зависть? Мадана-мохан прабху много раз с разных сторон отвечал на вопрос, почему мы здесь. И создалось впечатление что, в конце концов, это ачинтья бхеда-абхеда, по словам Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура)) Этот вопрос с завистью тоже непостижимый? Или по сути это один и тот же вопрос? :smilies:  Как-то на лекции в Питерском ашраме Мадана-мохан прабху сказал, что в духовном мире нас одолело любопытство, как это быть Кришной. И этот вариант кажется мне очень понятным. Хотелось бы знать, откуда эта версия про любопытство? И все-таки еще узнать про зависть, т.к. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о ней много раз, что мы пали из-за нее.

(55:10) Некоторые проповедники утверждают, что попав в Брахмаджйоти, душа останется там навсегда, другие же настаивают, что пребывание там временное и возвращение в материальный мир гарантировано. Кто прав?

(57:42) Сварупа, это нечто предопределённое или то что мы развиваем тут на земле? Я всегда считал, что предопределённое, но постоянно встречаю противоречивые утверждения, например: ШБ 3.2.20 комментарий: 

"Любовь к Богу дремлет в каждом живом существе, и весь процесс преданного служения Господу направлен на то, чтобы пробудить дремлющую в нас вечную любовь к Нему. Однако степень этого трансцендентного пробуждения может быть разной. Те, кто полностью пробудил в себе любовь к Господу, возвращаются на Голоку Вриндавану, высшую планету духовного неба, а люди, в которых любовь к Богу по счастливому стечению обстоятельств или благодаря общению с преданными только начала пробуждаться, попадают на Вайкунтхи." 

То есть есть дживы любовь которых развита не полностью и они пойдут на Вайкунтху, спрашивается, а почему бы не дать им возможность развить свою любовь?...

(1:08:50) Обсуждали с преданными вопрос изменчивости сварупы и причины падения души в материальный мир, и один из них сказал, что у ачарьев есть разные мнения на этот счёт (кто-то говорит, что сварупа души неизменна, другие — что она формируется). Поэтому я хочу спросить у Вас, как правильно понимать происходящее: находясь в этом мире, мы формируем сварупу, или сварупа души неизменна? Вопрос обсуждали в контексте причин падения дживы в материальный мир, и в связи с этим возник довод: может ли быть такое, что душа приходит в материальный мир, чтобы изменить сварупу?

(1:16:20) Один старший преданный настойчиво проповедует, что мы обусловленные дживы никогда не были в духовном мире и все противоположенные утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады подобны тому как родители на вопрос ребёнка о том как он появился, не объясняют ему процесс совокупления, беременности и родов, а рассказывают про аиста или про капусту. Я согласен с тем, что падение чистого живого существа из мира где оно счастливо и полностью удовлетворено выглядит более чем сомнительно, однако мне по прежнему не понятно зачем Шриле Прабхупаде выдумывать "простые версии". Наша философия в любом случае довольно сложна, одной сложной темой больше одной меньше, ничего принципиально не меняет. Буду рад услышать ваше мнение на этот счёт.

(1:24:57) Находясь в материальном мире, душа получает новое тело в зависимости от поступков и желаний в предыдущих жизнях. А исходя из чего даётся, есл можно так выразиться, первое материальное тело, тело после падения (если мы все таки пали). Понятно, что вопрос не несёт какого то практического значения, но интересно, есть ли какие то версии на этот счёт.

Где берет начало карма живого существа?

(1:29:00) Если души как и Кришна всегда «существовали», то их количество не изменено? Новые души не появляются?

https://vk.com/wall-22829957_2316

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Скайп-обсуждение вопросов по наставничеству 
19 января 2019 г.

Вопросы:

(2:20) Что такое забота о преданных? Кто такие наставники? Как помогать подопечным взращивать веру? (25:00) Каковы критерии успешной заботы о преданных?

 (41:50) Если говорить о заботе о преданных в нашем обществе, то каков баланс и соотношение между ответственностью общества (или общины) и личной ответственностью каждого преданного? 

 (45:15)Есть сложность из-за того, что преданные в группе разных уровней и срока практики. От этого разные ожидания, восприятие лидера, цели. Как лучше действовать в этой ситуации?

(56:00) Как быть, если у преданных, медитирующих быть наставниками, совершенно разные взгляды на заботу о преданных? Например, кто-то их них проповедует "прямо" — вдохновляет на харинамы и на санкиртану, а кто-то на внутреннюю духовную жизнь, например - больше шраванам и киртанам? Конечно, они необязательно противоречат друг другу, но что делать, если есть разные настроения, которые мешают единству и более близким отношениям между кураторами? (1:11:40) Бывает, что мы заботимся и заботимся о преданных и это вдохновляет, а трудности и проблемы не уменьшаются. Может ли это быть планом Кришны? 

(1:12:25) Можем ли мы ожидать, что в России будет единая система заботы о преданных, как например в Украине или это утопия? 

(1:16:10) Как обстоят дела в заботе о преданных в странах Запада, за исключением Нью-Враджа-дхамы? Есть ли успешные примеры? Почему во многих Западных храмах в основном только преданные в телах индусов?

https://vk.com/wall-22829957_2335

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Можно ли посвящать плоды джапы другим? — 27 января 2019

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

* Меняется ли сварупа?*




Вопросы: https://vk.com/wall-22829957_2373

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Ответы на вопросы 23.02.2019*

_Духовные качества преданного

 Принцип Гуру-Садху-Шастры  - тройная защита от глупости

 Маявади отвергают Садху и трактуют Шастры по-своему

 А как же принцип Шастры-Гуру-Сверхдуша ? Почему замалчивают Сверхдушу ?_


https://vk.com/wall-22829957_2416

 - Аудиозапись в хорошем качестве

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Интересно. А какой реально процент детей ( в ИСККОН) следуют по стопам родителей после взросления ?
> 
>  Мне кажется ,что это показатель. В любой культуре ,в которой нет преемственности поколений - нет будущего. Она не приживется ,так как не практична.
>  Это мое субъективное мнение.


По моим наблюдениям, продолжают читать мантру из детей - около 20 %. Более серьёзно следуют 3-5 %. Главный фактор тут - серьёзность и основательность родителей в СК. Какие родители, такие и дети. Но возвыситься в СК непросто, анартхи мешают.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*Кали-челы или вайшнавы?*

https://youtu.be/6RBMFMbNgHY

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*Мадана-мохан дас и Ватсала дас — "Как получить милость гуру и Кришны?" — 19 июня 2020 г*

https://youtu.be/yQmhxFurXEw

(1:25) Почему одни люди встречаются с милостью Кришны, а другие нет?
(12:50) Как давать людям Кришну, если у меня самого Его нет?
(21:50) Как учиться у гуру, если он далеко и не отвечает на письма?
(31:30) Что подопечные должны ожидать от наставника? Где границы его полномочий?
(41:25) Как правильно просить у гуру или наставника помощь в личных проблемах?
(48:00) Как получить милость через гуру и подготовить себя к ее получению?

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/N7JFdeI6a2w
О противоречиях  с 48 минуты .

----------

